# Cajun Newbie



## cajun smoker (Apr 5, 2010)

hello everyone, i"m from south Louisiana"Cajun Country".  great site for the experienced as well as the non.  love to see the custom builds from start to finish, all look great.  i'm thinking of a custom build on a reverse flow smoker, hope to get some help from all you guys on here.  thanks


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. There is lots of great information on here.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome to smf, now bring on some qview of some cajun  smoked goodies


----------



## alblancher (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome from Slidell

With all the new Louisiana posters we need an event!

Al


----------



## bayouchilehead (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome from Walker, La.. this is a great site for info and qview. 

Hey alblancher, me and shooterrick were just talking about planning something for later in the year. Just have to work around schedules, vacations and events!!


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome from Austin, TX.  Have you ever smoked mud bugs?


----------



## cajun smoker (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the welcoming.  Seems like a great site with a ton of information.  Glad to see others from Louisiana on here.  I know i have'nt
tried any smoked crawdads yet, but hey i'm willing to try!  I will be posting questions on the forums before long about a smoker build, see ya there.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome from Denham Springs!


----------



## cajun smoker (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks,  from Breaux Bridge


----------



## suthrngrllr (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome from Iowa, La.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 5, 2010)

Smoked Crawdads,

Isn't that Jethro Clampett territory?  Never smoked a crawfish,  I imagine it would be pretty tough keeping them still long enough to develop a smoke ring.

Keep me posted if we can to do a LA event.  I have a home in Slidell with a large backyard and an 8 acre retreat north of Franklinton in the middle of dairy country.  I guess a more central location would be better.

I'm going to Pineywoods place in a couple of weeks, if we can put together a gathering half as good as his we'll have sometin.  

How about developing a new thread where we can discuss this, I don't want to jump on what you guys are already doing so the next step is yours.

Al


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## qndave (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum

David


----------



## oklahomajoe (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome from Zachary, La


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## meateater (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 5, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## treegje (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 6, 2010)

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 6, 2010)

First off welcome Cajun to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## geaux tigers (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome from St francisville, La


----------



## eman (Apr 7, 2010)

Agreat SMF welcome from Red Stick.


----------

